# 40 years ago...



## Denis Pagé (Jul 16, 2009)

Real time reconstitution: http://wechoosethemoon.org/

Enjoy


----------



## Amberlith (Oct 18, 2009)

I just saw (1'/17/'9) Nova's video of the Hubble telescope repair team. The photography here is over-the-top but it collides with stories of real people living life large. :icon_exclaim:


----------

